#ubuntu-ar 2011-04-04
<mama21mama> RT http://text0.tk/l/555 #suicidemachine vs #facebook
<mama21mama> me di de baja en facebook.
<ElWuilMeR> mama21mama, spammers ¬¬
<mama21mama> este material es muy bueno.
<mama21mama> suicidemachine
<ElWuilMeR> mama21mama, ya lo lei :d te hare RT ^^ tu user es: @mama21mama.??
<mama21mama> mamalibre es mama21mama
<damian168> //msj nickserv
#ubuntu-ar 2011-04-05
<josuee> hola alguien me podria ayudar no puedo iniciar mi 10.04 target filesystem doesn't have requested sbin init
<chory> podes elegir otra opcion en el GRUB ?
<josuee> solo tengo instalado el 10.04
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<damian168> hola
<chory1> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2011-04-06
<mama21mama> alguien migro a la beta de 11.04?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-04-07
<granjero> buenas canal
<granjero> como andan?
<mama21mama> la red social http://es.justin.tv/mamalibre mi stream nativo desde ubuntu 10.10
<mama21mama> aprobechen es gratis.
#ubuntu-ar 2011-04-08
<titiritero> consulta al canal...
<titiritero> algun repositorio de juegos a disposicion para ubuntu..?
<titiritero> juegos como mega glest
<titiritero> el que  glest normal no es que sea tan interesante como el mega glest
<pc-moon> سلام عليكم
<granjero> hola
<granjero> como va?
<pc-moon> في احد يتكلم عربي
<titiritero> que tal
<titiritero> como estan
<granjero> todo bien titiritero
<granjero> pc-moon, en que idioma habla tu cliente de irc?
<pc-moon> i'm well
<pc-moon> please speak english with me
<pc-moon> i'm no spanual
<m4v> pc-moon: This is the Argentinian channel, we speak Spanish
<granjero> i think that this is a spanish only channel
<m4v> pc-moon: you're looking for #ubuntu-arabic :)
<pc-moon> aha i'm sorry i wanna help only
<titiritero> es mi idea o irc esta algo despoblado de comentarios
<pc-moon> okey u can help me by english
<pc-moon> i wanna run cgi python on ubuntu
<m4v> pc-moon: #ubuntu for english support
<pc-moon> thank u
<m4v> pc-moon: there's more people that can help you in #ubuntu, this is just a LoCo channel.
<pc-moon> okey i'm sorry
<titiritero> alguien emula juegos en ubuntu..?
<titiritero> que tal corren
<titiritero> ?
<titiritero> a lo maximo que le fui es warcraft
<titiritero> pero un amigo quiere cambiarse  de sistema
<titiritero> y tambien jugar
<titiritero> alguna vivencia de alguien para comentar?
<mama21mama> con wine algunos anda en la pagina oficial de wine muestran los que andan.
<granjero> titiritero, recomiendo doble booteo
<granjero> es menos estesante
<granjero> estresante
<titiritero> si, uso doble booteo
<titiritero> tengo todavia mi xp
<titiritero> pero tengo
<titiritero> dañado mi xp
<titiritero> jaja
<titiritero> el tema es que quiero que el amigo mio no use luego el guindous
<titiritero> tambiwn
<titiritero> tambien
<mama21mama> si es un gamers por mas linux que le pongas usara windows.
<mama21mama> muchos juegos no corren en gnulinux
<mama21mama> por eso muchos usan dualboot.
<laleche> por favor me pueden ayudar con esto meto la información por que es lo que he encontrado llevo unos meses y no consigo hacer funcionar el mando: "hauppauge nova td 500" "ubuntu 10.04" v4l "dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw firmware file" "dvb-usb-dib0700-1.10.fw firmware file"  mudules lirc_mceusb2 lirc_dev lirc_i2c lircd.conf. hauppauge_novat500 lircd.conf  lircmd.conf.hauppage lircmd.conf lircmd.conf.hauppage lircd.conf.hauppauge .lircrc
<chory> y cual es el problema ?
<laleche> que no me funcionan todos los botones del mando de la tarjeta de tv
<marianom> hola beuno! te hago una pregunta rapida: vos todavía estás con una xps?
<beuno> marianom, hola!
<beuno> sip
<marianom> y estas en la beta de natty, beuno?
<beuno> marianom, no en la xps
<beuno> tengo una netbook que uso para romper ahora
<marianom> tengo algo de tiempo para el upgrade este fin de semana: si no salto ahora, no salto más :)
<marianom> putz...
<marianom> ok, mejor espero
<marianom> queria ver si habia alguien mas valiente que yo :)
<marianom> pero se ve que estamos iguales :)
<beuno> heh
<beuno> marianom, actualizo la semana que viene
<marianom> ok, pero va a seguir siendo la beta no?
<marianom> si no, me paso a maverick y que despues haga el upgrade sola...
<marianom> (estoy algo atras como verás)
<beuno> marianom, estas en 10.04?
<marianom> si, beuno
<beuno> tenes que pasar por 10.10 igua;l
<marianom> iba a hacer un fresh
<marianom> no me anda el upgrade a 10.10
<beuno> marianom, anda a natty directo entonces
<marianom> da error
<beuno> el livecd aca me anduvo bien
<marianom> ok, viva la patria! me convenciste
<beuno> \o/
<marianom> (menos mal que no soy mujer)
<beuno> marianom, contame como te fue  :P
<marianom> will do, beuno
<beuno> iba a actualizar esta semana
<beuno> pero el jueves me entere que el lunes tenia que estar en londres
<beuno> asi que esta semana se desvrituo un poco
<marianom> ok, yo me sacrifico, don't worry
<Guest15627>  buenas tardes
<Guest15627>  quiero cambiar la imagen que aparece cuando bloqueamos la pantalla, alguien sabe si se puede?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-04-09
 * mama21mama 0/
<mama21mama> buenas
<mama21mama> por que no esta el planeta de ubuntu?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-04-10
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
 * mama21mama :. jeloy
#ubuntu-ar 2012-04-02
<invitado_web> hola, hay alguien que me pueda ayudar con unas dudas?
<debsan> !ask invitado_web
<debsan> invitado_web, preguntá nomás !
<invitado_web> gracias debsan! tengo el ubuntu ya grabado en un cd
<invitado_web> cuestión que lo instalé
<invitado_web> conservando windows
<invitado_web> primero verifiqué que los archivos no tuvieran errores
<invitado_web> y salió uno con error (no entiendo por qué)
<invitado_web> cuestión que decidí probarlo igual
<invitado_web> y bueno, aparece la pantalla de ubuntu y después dice algo así como "panic, kill init" entre otras palabras y varios números
<invitado_web> lo descargué nuevamente de la página, e hice la instalación online
<invitado_web> tardó hora y pico en extraer el archivo de internet
<invitado_web> y tampoco funcionó
<invitado_web> es error de esa versión de ubuntu? estoy haciendo algo mal? o cuál puede ser el problema? :s
<debsan> qué versión estás bajando ?
<invitado_web> la última, la 2011
<debsan> 11.10 ?
<invitado_web> sip
<invitado_web> conste que nunca usé ubuntu en mi vida, pero estoy harta de los errores de windows
<debsan> invitado_web, y no probaste la opción liveCD. Es una opción para probar el sistema, sin instalar.
<invitado_web> sí, y no lo inicia
<debsan> Podrías tener una idea de que error surge
<invitado_web> se cuelga en la pantalla de inicio de sistema y no avanza
<debsan> invitado_web, no te da avisa de cual error es ?
<invitado_web> mmm no, debería haber anotado todo lo que decía, me acuerdo de las palabras panic y kill init
<invitado_web> no, en la verificación no me dice el nombre del archivo fallado
<invitado_web> ni tampoco especifica nombre de error
<debsan> invitado_web, pero llega a poner el logo de ubuntu y empieza a cargar ?
<invitado_web> sí, y ahí carga carga y podría quedarse cargando toda la noche jaja, no avanza de ahí
<debsan> panic, me suena a kernel panic. O sea Panico en el nucleo del sistema.
<invitado_web> pone el logo de ubuntu
<invitado_web> y aparecen los "puntitos" en movimiento
<invitado_web> no es que se tilda la pantalla
<invitado_web> los puntos que representan la carga, digamos, siguen moviéndose
<debsan> ok cuando llegues a esa etapa apreta ctrl alt f1, a ver si te muestra lo que está cargando y cuál es el error
<debsan> A mi me suena a algo con la placa de vídeo
<debsan> invitado_web, que compu tenés ? es note, net, escritorio ?
<invitado_web> mmm no tengo ni idea, puede ser, es una compu vieja
<invitado_web> es una pc de escritorio
<invitado_web> sempron 2800 para que te des una idea jaja
<debsan> placa de video nvidia ? integrada ?
<invitado_web> lo que buscaba era un SO liviano, que funcione bien
<invitado_web> integrada
<debsan> chan
<invitado_web> yeap, estoy al horno jajaja
<debsan> tal vez xubuntu iría bien entonces.
<invitado_web> cuál es la diferencia de xubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu...?
<debsan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=516425
<debsan> ahí hay gente con problema parecido en esa pc. esta en ingles
<invitado_web> gracias :) no hay drama con el idioma
<debsan> invitado_web, el escritorio, hay deferentes gustos
<invitado_web> pero el instalador sería el mismo entonces, no?
<debsan> es raro porque en windows solo hay un escritorio, ese con el botón de inicio, pero en linux hay varias opciones.
<invitado_web> en el instalador me daba a elegir
<invitado_web> entre justamente ubuntu, kubuntu y xubuntu
<debsan> invitado_web, ahh yo no estoy usando ubuntu ahora. Pero si te daba a elegir podrias optar por xubuntu
<debsan> invitado_web, y otra cosa, tu procesador es de 32 bits, verdad ? deberías bajarte ese instalador.
<invitado_web> creo que era ese el que bajé, ahora lo corroboro
<debsan> invitado_web, además seguramente tengas menos de 1 Gb de RAM ...
<debsan> invitado_web, más casos parecidos al tuyo ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1946686
<invitado_web> sí, era la de 32bits, y sí, tengo menos de 1gb de RAM
<invitado_web> tengo unas ram del año del cuete
<debsan> invitado_web, en fin trata con xubuntu, si tampoco funciona volvé a preguntar ... pero vamos descartando problemas.
<invitado_web> bueno, voy a probar las opciones que encontré en los foros. Si vuelvo es porque no sirvieron jaja, y si no vuelvo te doy desde ya mil gracias!!! :)
<debsan> invitado_web, podés quedarte igual ...
<debsan> invitado_web, o visitar en alguna ocación, que sea un hasta luego ...
<invitado_web> Mi nombre es Sil, la próxima me conecto con mi nombre. Gracias de nuevo y hasta luego!!
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola! Hay alguien del council, o un op del canal con quien pueda hablar?
<JoseeAntonioR> Por favor, si algún op o alguien del council entra, mándeme un PM. Gracias!
<sismo> Jose, no soy del Council, pero si te puedo dar una mano...
<sismo> #JoseeAntonioR
<sismo> @JoseeAntonioR
#ubuntu-ar 2012-04-03
<firetiger> Saludos, alguien sabe la mejor forma de tener Internet explorer en Ubuntu 11.10, lo necesito para un programa de estudios online que solo corre con el internet explore.
<firetiger> Ya que no puedo acceder con Firefox a clases virtuales de elluminate.
<marquezEsteban> un saludos a todos
#ubuntu-ar 2012-04-04
<granjero> Hola
<granjero> Como andan?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-04-05
<rjsanjuan> Buenas... hay algun soft q haga un examen minusioso del hardware de la maquina para poder saber si algun componente de la pc falla? sospecho de mi placa de video y/o uno de los disco.
<kyskyl> saludos aqui
#ubuntu-ar 2012-04-06
<invitado_web> hola a todos
#ubuntu-ar 2012-04-07
<kyskyl> saludos
<zer1to> hay alguien vivo aca
<zer1to> ?
<zer1to> :D
<granjero> zer1to, buen dia
<zer1to> buen dia
<zer1to> me sentia abandonado xD
<granjero> =)
<granjero> que onda?
<zer1to> tranki luchando con mis pcs
 * zer1to se esta divirtiendo
<zer1to> la re cague pobre le instale lightdm a una con lubuntu y no arranco mas
<zer1to> :$
<shol> hola gente, como andan?
<shol> me acabo de enterar del grupo, de donde son?
<shol> yo de neuquen capital
<granjero> hola
<granjero> aca de capital
<granjero> bienvenido
<shol> gracias
<shol> hasta luego amigos, ya volvere por aca, me voy porque mi novia me esta hinchando las bolas..y no me cree que les estoy contando jajaja
#ubuntu-ar 2012-04-08
<willfrand> Heym, que tal, tengo problemas con k3b, no me deja grabar en cd, y me sale el error falló OPC. Probablemente a la grabadora no le guste el medio, como encuentro el modo de grabacion para cambiarlo?
<willfrand> Hey, que tal, mi ubuntu reconoce mi lector de cd-dvd, pero no me permite quemar cd's ni dvd's, solo los lee, alguien puede ayudarme?
<kyskyl> hola
<kyskyl> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2013-04-01
<XSergei> buenas
#ubuntu-ar 2013-04-02
<blargh> buenas
<invitado_web> hola?
<invitado_web> algun usuario ubuntu que me pueda dar una mano?
<juancarlospaco> proba un mail a la lista, los feriados estan todos ausente...
<juancarlospaco> :P
#ubuntu-ar 2013-04-04
<marianom> Sarcof@@43821
<invitado_web> hola
<falce> hola
<falce> alguien conoce un buen manual completo en c++?
<rober_128> hola!
<rober_128> tengo una consulta de instalacion
#ubuntu-ar 2013-04-05
<daniel> hola queria saber donde se lleva a cabo al de La Matanza que me queda cerca
#ubuntu-ar 2013-04-06
<SergioMeneses> damiank, ninguna se actualiza automaticamente
<SergioMeneses> hay que autorizar la actualizacion
<SergioMeneses> ...en cuanto al soporte no será lts
<damiank> ya se que hay que autorizar lo que me referia es si pasa de dev a final o sigue siempre en dev
<SergioMeneses> damiank, ha claro
<SergioMeneses> hay un release estable
<damiank> ok
<damiank> como lo bajo?
<damiank> desde el 12.04
<damiank> porque en las actualizaciones no me figura
<SergioMeneses> damiank, cuando salga te saldra que esta disponible
<damiank> ok
#ubuntu-ar 2013-04-07
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> hay alguien ahi?
<invitado_web> estoy necesitando ayuda , soy novato con el sistema y tengo algunos problemas para usarlo
#ubuntu-ar 2014-03-31
<oscar> Está funcionando Argentina LoCo?. A mi me parece que no, por eso pregunto
#ubuntu-ar 2014-04-01
<julio> hola
<julio> como estan??
#ubuntu-ar 2014-04-05
<Simon____> Hola
<Simon____> Buenas noches, ando necesitando una ayuda
<Simon____> les queria consultar, yo estoy queriendo pasarme de windows a linux, y me gustaria aprender con el tiempo sobre el tema
<Simon____> pero al instalarlo y empezarlo a usar, me doy con que mi placa receptora de wifi modelo TL-WN8200ND
<Simon____> me capta la red pero no se conecta, me da error constantemente
<Simon____> alguien podria ayudarme al respecto?
#ubuntu-ar 2014-04-06
<ratman> holas
#ubuntu-ar 2015-03-31
<alejandro_> Hola
<alejandro_> alguien aca?
#ubuntu-ar 2015-04-03
<Lacho> Hola
<Lacho> hay alguien vivo por aca ?
#ubuntu-ar 2016-04-05
<iL_nono> Buenas
<iL_nono> o/
#ubuntu-ar 2017-04-04
<granjero> buenas
<granjero> =)
<theShirbiny> Hello granjero
<granjero> como va theShirbiny?
<theShirbiny> i don't speak Spanish, sorry
<theShirbiny> granjero: ^
<granjero> ok
<granjero> i do speak english
<granjero> sort of...
<granjero> but i think this is a spanish speaking channel
<granjero> =P
<theShirbiny> granjero: you're correct, i actually joined this channel by mistake lol
<theShirbiny> i thought ar = arabic
<granjero> argentina
#ubuntu-ar 2020-04-03
<SismoAR> Hola
